# L1 steam knob slipping



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello L1 users, does your steam knob ever slip to the off position? I sometimes get this when I turn it downwards, but never have problems when I turn it upwards.

Clearly not an insurmountable problem, just wandering if anyone else comes across it, and if it is worth any effort to try and fix


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How long have you had machine , a little service with some lube may fix it


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

3 months. Mrboots, do you mean remove fixings and apply to ball joint? And do you think the loxeal supplied with the machine is the right lube to use?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I was trying to search the londinium site there used there used to Be some instructions on how to service the steam taps . Having difficulty finding them

I'm sure CC or TSK Or Reiss will pop up with suggestions


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You mean when locked to on, it slips back to off?

Best to email or pm Reiss and ask him for the definitive answer.

There are full instructions on the blog for how to remove and lube the toggles and replace the seals in them if needed. Been meaning to do it myself for months.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

It seems to be difficult to engage the lock, and so slips off. I don't think it is actually locking and then slipping off. I will check more this afternoon to rule out simple user error!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Doubt it could be user error, its just a toggle









Is it working on the hot water side?


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Never have problems on hot water side


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I was trying to search the londinium site there used there used to Be some instructions on how to service the steam taps . Having difficulty finding them
> 
> I'm sure CC or TSK Or Reiss will pop up with suggestions


Is this any good oddknack, Boots?


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Stephen, thank you for the link. I am not getting that sort of play in the neutral position so I am not sure it is the o-rings.

I have made a quick video of what I am getting, as you will see similar pressure on the toggle sometimes locks it in place, sometimes not. To be clear, I am able to engage the lock consistently as long as I am mindful to use sufficient pressure, this is only an issue if I am trying to be quick or am focusing on something else e.g. steam tip position. That said, it will be no issue if there is no "resolution" to this as I can easily work around it, and I will put it to "technique"!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Honestly, email Reiss or ask on the Londinium forum and you will get the definitive answer!


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Will do


----------

